
Dotdotdash, a morse keyboard - colinprince
http://carlos.bueno.org/dotdotdash/
======
tarminian
In morse code, one never breaks up the characters like this keyboard does. All
characters are made up of combinations of DIT and DAH, not DIT, DAH, DIT DAH,
DAH DIT.

